# y/o



## SpiceMan

BehindtheDoor said:


> En España se usa también para describir a una mujer pesada, sinvergüenza, poco aseada, gruñona *o* extremadamente fea.


La conjunción "o" es inclusiva en castellano. Y/o es un anglicismo.

Hilo dividido 
Martine (ModeradorA)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

SpiceMan said:


> La conjunción "o" es inclusiva en castellano. Y/o es un anglicismo.


¿A qué te refieres?

¡Claro que no viene del Inglés! Cuando dices o es porque estás dando otra opción

Que venga María O Chucho, O sea que tú qieres que venga cualquiera de los dos.

En cambio si dices

Que venga María Y Chucho, Dices que quieres que vengan ambos.

¿A esto te refierías?


----------



## pejeman

Miguelillo 87 said:


> ¿A qué te refieres?
> 
> ¡Claro que no viene del Inglés! Cuando dices o es porque estás dando otra opción
> 
> Que venga María O Chucho, O sea que tú qieres que venga cualquiera de los dos.
> 
> En cambio si dices
> 
> Que venga María Y Chucho, Dices que quieres que vengan ambos.
> 
> ¿A esto te refierías?


 
Estimado Miguelillo:

Cuando dices Que vengan María o Chuy (como decimos en el Norte), significa que venga María sola, o que venga Chuy solo o que vengan ambos. Así es que no hace falta usar el esperpento del y/o.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Entiendo lo que me dices hasta llegar a este punto 





pejeman said:


> Así es que no hace falta usar el esperpento del y/o.


 
Ahora si me dejaste con la cara de What???


----------



## pejeman

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Entiendo lo que me dices hasta llegar a este punto
> 
> Ahora si me dejaste con la cara de What???


 
Es que en México nos ha dado por usar el y/o pero resulta ocioso, teniendo "o" para expresar "uno" u "otro" o "ambos".

*esperpento**.*(De or. inc.).*1.* m. Hecho grotesco o desatinado.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

pejeman said:


> Es que en México nos ha dado por usar el y/o pero resulta ocioso, teniendo "o" para expresar "uno" u "otro" o "ambos".
> 
> *esperpento**.*(De or. inc.).*1.* m. Hecho grotesco o desatinado.
> 
> Saludos.


 
No pos, sí. ¿Pos qué dije yo? Bueno creo que entendí. Muchísismas gracias Peje.
Y más por la nueva palabra a mi vocabulario.

Le digo Ud está re-bien letrado, o más mejor dicho, ¡bien leído!


----------



## Jellby

DPD, entrada "y", apartado 3 (la negrita es mía):

*y/o*. Hoy es frecuente el empleo conjunto de las conjunciones copulativa y disyuntiva separadas por una barra oblicua, calco del inglés _and/or_, con la intención de hacer explícita la posibilidad de elegir entre la suma o la alternativa de dos opciones: _Se necesitan traductores de inglés y/o francés_. *Se olvida que la conjunción o puede expresar en español ambos valores conjuntamente*. Se desaconseja, pues, el uso de esta fórmula, salvo que resulte imprescindible para evitar ambigüedades en contextos muy técnicos. Si la palabra que sigue comienza por _o_, debe escribirse _y/u_.


----------



## lazarus1907

Miguelillo 87 said:


> ¡Claro que no viene del Inglés! Cuando dices o es porque estás dando otra opción


Pues puede que sí venga del inglés:





> Y/o, en la lengua escrita, es un recurso para expresar concentradamente, con la máxima economía de espacio, la posibilidad de elegir entre suma o alternativa. La fórmula es *de origen inglés* (and/or).
> 
> ...Es procedimiento muy práctico para anuncios y comunicados breves, pero *conviene no utilizarlo* fuera de casos de verdadera necesidad y, sobre todo,
> * fuera de la lengua escrita*.
> 
> * Manuel Seco* (de la RAE)


(La negrita es mía)


----------



## lazarus1907

No sé en inglés, pero en español (cuando no se discute sobre filosofía o lógica), la preposición "o" puede ser copulativa sin tener que ser disyuntiva:

_Por la mañana tomo café o cereal _(pero también se pueden tomar ambos a la vez; no se ha exluido ninguna de las dos posibilidades).


----------



## Jellby

> Es procedimiento muy práctico para anuncios y comunicados breves, pero conviene no utilizarlo fuera de casos de verdadera necesidad y, sobre todo,
> *fuera de la lengua escrita*.



Claro, en lengua hablada se dice "o/u"  (obviamente, con fines humorísticos).


----------



## kbgato

En Mexico he visto y/o utilizado en los cheques bancarios para especificar que  el documento puede tener una de las dos firmas autorizadas. Ya sean en forma separada o las dos.


----------



## pejeman

No entiendo como el DPD tras admitir una barbaridad como el y/o, le quiere lavar la cara, invitándonos a ser muy correctos y usar y/u. Cosas veredes Mío Cid.


----------



## ampurdan

Frases como "que vengan María o Chucho" y "que venga María o Chuy" (poco importa el número del verbo) no digo que excluyan, pero me parece que por lo menos no contemplan directamente la posibilidad de que vengan ambos. Se quiere que venga uno de los dos, sin decir si es aceptable o no que vengan los dos; en el mismo sentido que "quiero que venga María" dice lo que dice sin pronunciarse sobre si es aceptable que venga Chucho también.

Estoy de acuerdo en que "y/o" puede ser poco elegante en textos profanos y también en que la conjunción "o" puede adoptar, gracias al contexto, un valor "inclusivo" o "copulativo" en frases como "se necesitan traductores de inglés o francés"; pero, en mi opinión, en los otros ejemplos que habéis propuesto no sucede lo mismo. Para contemplar directamente todas las posibilidades, quizá se podría decir: "Quiero que venga María, Chucho o ambos".


----------



## pejeman

ampurdan said:


> "Quiero que venga María *o* Chucho o ambos".


 
Lo que abunda no daña, pero no hace falta y/o


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Para marcarlo como exclusivo yo siempre he usado otro "o" delante del primer elemento: "Que venga o María o Chucho". Pero no sé hasta qué punto es correcto.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Originalmente publicado por Dr. Quizá:

*     Para marcarlo como exclusivo yo siempre he usado otro "o" delante del primer elemento: "Que venga o María o Chucho". Pero no sé hasta qué punto es correcto.*

Pues quiero pensar que esta forma de indicar la disyunción exclusiva(o...o...) es correcta porque aparece en muchos de los libros de lógica formal y de lógica matemática que yo tengo.En algunos cuantos libros(también de lógica) la "o" sola se reserva para la disyunción inclusiva y para la disyunción exclusiva se usa la construcción "... o... pero no ambos".


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Hola a todos:

He consultado ya el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, que defiende el uso de "o" cuando se plantea el dilema de elegir entre A o B. Sin embargo, como me parece que la disyuntiva ya queda clara con sólo poner "dudar entre" ¿no valdría utilizar la conjunción "y"? 

"O" es necesaria para frases como "O el alcohol o yo", donde no contamos con otra cosa para expresar la disyuntiva. Pero esta idea de que tienes que elegir entre una de las dos cosas queda igual de clara al decir "Tienes que elegir entre el alcohol *y *yo", pues la exclusión la reflejan ya el verbo "elegir" y la preposición "entre", y pongo "y" porque los objetos susceptibles de elección forman una serie.

Dudo entre _dudar entre "y" y "o" y dudar entre "y" u "o". _Dudo entre _dudar entre "y" y "o" o dudar entre "y" u "o"_.

¿Qué decís?


----------



## Jellby

Yo abogo por cualquiera de las dos.


----------



## tatis

Alguien me dijo que no es correcto en español poner por escrito y/o para querer decir ya sea ambos o uno de los dos. Según el uso de del / en el manual de ortografía, no es incorrecto.


El médico y/o el entrevistador le informarán...

Gracias.


----------



## Berenguer

No veo porqué no puede ser correcto. Expresa una dualidad, una disyuntiva que puede ser posible. De hecho se utiliza bastante a menudo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fernita

Hola Tatis.
Para mí es correcto y de hecho aparece en ciertos textos como formularios, por darte un ejemplo.
No lo usaría en una carta personal.
Muchos saludos.


----------



## tatis

Pues yo tampoco veo la razón, pero en ese momento no tenía el manual y la verdad es que como lo veo más en inglés que en español, sí me quedó la duda.

Gracias por aclararme la duda.


----------



## tatis

Fernita said:


> Hola Tatis.
> Para mí es correcto y de hecho aparece en ciertos textos como formularios, por darte un ejemplo.
> No lo usaría en una carta personal.
> Muchos saludos.


 
Gracias Fernita.


----------



## Dudu678

Para mí sí es innecesario y si me esmero, incorrecto.

La conjunción "_o"_ no es exclusiva, por lo que dentro de los casos que contempla está el caso de _"y"._

Cito el DPD para quedarme tranquilo:



> *3.* *y/o. *Hoy es frecuente el empleo conjunto de las conjunciones copulativa y disyuntiva separadas por una barra oblicua, *calco del inglés *_*and/or*,_ con la intención de hacer explícita la posibilidad de elegir entre la suma o la alternativa de dos opciones: _Se necesitan traductores de inglés y/o francés_.* Se olvida que la conjunción o puede expresar en español ambos valores conjuntamente*. *Se desaconseja, pues, el uso de esta fórmula*, *salvo* que resulte imprescindible para evitar ambigüedades en *contextos muy técnicos*. Si la palabra que sigue comienza por _o,_ debe escribirse _y/u_.


----------



## tatis

Dudu678 said:


> Para mí sí es innecesario y si me esmero, incorrecto.
> 
> La conjunción "_o"_ no es exclusiva, por lo que dentro de los casos que contempla está el caso de _"y"._
> 
> Cito el DPD para quedarme tranquilo:


 
Mil gracias por la cita.  Con toda seguridad quien me corrigió la leyó en el DPD, ahora bien: en el manual de Ortografía de la Lengua Española dice entre los usos de la barra:
d) Colocada entre dos palabras o entre una palabra y un morfema, puede indicar también la existencia de dos o más opciones posibles:
_El/los día/s detallado/s._
_*Es el tipo de bromas y/o **mentiras piadosas que Inés no soportaba.* Este es el ejemplo que puede aplicarse a mi pregunta, ¿o me equivoco?_

El caso que me ocupa es un formulario que debo traducir del inglés al español. 

Gracias


----------



## Dudu678

Sí, de acuerdo en lo que dice de dar varias opciones. De acuerdo en _el/los_ (aunque en ese caso yo también habría buscado otro modo de expresarlo).

Y veo el ejemplo que pone. Y me parece horrible. En primer lugar no es nada técnico ni riguroso, es incluso casi informal. Me parece hasta *pedante* usar _y/o_ en esa frase de ejemplo. Queda mucho mejor así:
_*Ese* es el tipo de bromas *o* mentiras piadosas que Inés no soportaba._

En cuanto al formulario que quieres traducir, puedes también y sin problemas poner:

_El médico o el entrevistador le informarán..._

Como español pienso que uno de los dos me informará, o los dos, quién sabe. Y eso es precisamente lo que significa _y/o_.


----------



## tatis

Dudu678 said:


> Sí, de acuerdo en lo que dice de dar varias opciones. De acuerdo en _el/los_ (aunque en ese caso yo también habría buscado otro modo de expresarlo).
> 
> Y veo el ejemplo que pone. Y me parece horrible. En primer lugar no es nada técnico ni riguroso, es incluso casi informal. Me parece hasta *pedante* usar _y/o_ en esa frase de ejemplo. Queda mucho mejor así:
> _*Ese* es el tipo de bromas *o* mentiras piadosas que Inés no soportaba._
> 
> En cuanto al formulario que quieres traducir, puedes también y sin problemas poner:
> 
> _El médico o el entrevistador le informarán..._
> 
> Como español pienso que uno de los dos me informará, o los dos, quién sabe. Y eso es precisamente lo que significa _y/o_.


 
Pues muchas gracias. En cuanto a lo que comentaron anteriormente Berenguer y Fernita yo también lo he visto mucho, sí, pero en traducciones y no en formularios originados en un lugar de habla hispana.

Ay, ay, ay, se me olvidaba preguntar esto, por eso edito mi post:
En inglés lo de y/o quiere decir que uno de ellos, o bien los dos me darán el informe.
En español, usando "o" es uno u otro.  ¿Cómo entonces indicar la posibilidad de que ambos podrían dar el informe?
Se me ocurre: ya sea el médico o el entrevistador, o ambos le informarán...


----------



## Dudu678

No. 

Te vuelvo a decir que dentro del _"o" _está incluida la posibilidad del "y". Bueno, yo y el DPD también. 

_El médico o el entrevistador _significa: "o bien el médico, o bien el entrevistador, o ambos". Fíjate en que para hacer una exclusión mutua he tenido que usar _o bien_.


----------



## tatis

Dudu678 said:


> No.
> 
> Te vuelvo a decir que dentro del _"o" _está incluida la posibilidad del "y". Bueno, yo y el DPD también.
> 
> _El médico o el entrevistador _significa: "o bien el médico, o bien el entrevistador, o ambos". Fíjate en que para hacer una exclusión mutua he tenido que usar _o bien_.


 
Pues gracias.


----------



## Dudu678

Nada, a ti por hacerme caso.


----------



## Guachipem

> Te vuelvo a decir que dentro del _"o" _está incluida la posibilidad del "y". Bueno, yo y el DPD también.


Siento no darte la razón, pero creo que no es así, o al menos no es así como yo lo entiendo. Si alguien te pregunta por ejemplo:

"¿Quieres un helado de chocolate o uno de fresa?", 

no creo que a ninguno de los hispanohablantes del planeta le parezca que le estén dando a elegir entre un helado de fresa, uno de chocolate o ambos, sino que tendrá que elegir uno de los dos. En cambio, si el que hace la pregunta quiere dar a entender que además de poder elegir un helado quien escoja puede elegir ambos, lo tendrá que especificar de algún modo. Jamás ha estado en mi cabeza que dentro del "o" estuviese la posibilidad del "y".


----------



## Dudu678

Todo depende del contexto, por supuesto. Pero fíjate en cómo has hecho la pregunta:

*un helado *_de chocolate *o uno* de fresa

_Y sin embargo:

_¿Quieres un helado de chocolate o de fresa? = ¿Quieres un helado de chocolate? ¿De fresa? ¿De lo que toque? ¿De lo que haya en el frigo?

_Y también por pura lógica:

A es cierto si B es cierto o C es cierto. Si tanto B como C son ciertos, A va a ser cierto.


----------



## Guachipem

Cierto. De acuerdo entonces, digamos que depende del contexto. Siempre habrá situaciones en las que deba usarse el y/o para evitar confusiones o ser más específico, pero es cierto que en muchas ocasiones no hace falta, y todo depende de cómo se formule la pregunta.


----------



## Fernando

En el ejemplo que se puso antes, de un traductor de inglés y/o francés, evidentemente hubiese bastado "o" (a menos que el empleador rechace a los traductores de inglés y francés y acepte a los de solo inglés y solo francés, lo que es una política de contratación sui generis).


----------



## chics

Guachipem said:


> "¿Quieres un helado de chocolate o uno de fresa?".


Mitad y mitad. 
La verdad es que a la típica pregunta del sabor de los helados, una no menos habitual respuesta es "quiero uno con (los) dos sabores ¿es posible?". Ah, si hubieras dicho "caramelos"... 

En conversaciones *nadie* utiliza nunca *y/o*, y tampoco se usa en documentos "normales" escritos. 
Es posible en algunos -no todos- textos especializados que requieren extrema rigurosidad, pero en ellos también verás una palabra repetida en una misma línea, porque no tiene sinónimos, ningún número escrito con letras, verás símbolos, seguramente esquemas, tal vez operadores matemáticos, informáticos o de otro tipo, numerosas palabras que no conocen en la RAE, etc.

En el ejemplo de las bromas de Inés, desde luego que es una barbaridad poner _y/o_.


----------



## Jellby

chics said:


> En conversaciones *nadie* utiliza nunca *y/o*



En todo de guasa, yo he usado más de una vez *o/u*, para más inri 

¿Quieres un zumo o/u un batido?


----------



## jealindgar

Hola,
Acabo de escribir una frase y me he quedado pensando si se podía o no.
decía algo como espacio libre y/u ocupado

¿es posible decir esto o tendría que escribir y/o? También en el caso de que fuera... península e/o isla
se ve raro... ¿o es condición _sine qua non_ que sea siempre y/o?

gracias!


----------



## aceituna

Sí. Mira, lo dice el DPD:

*3.* *y/o. *Hoy es frecuente el empleo conjunto de las conjunciones copulativa y disyuntiva separadas por una barra oblicua, calco del inglés _and/or,_ con la intención de hacer explícita la posibilidad de elegir entre la suma o la alternativa de dos opciones: _Se necesitan traductores de inglés y/o francés_. Se olvida que la conjunción _o_ puede expresar en español ambos valores conjuntamente (→</SPAN> o2, 1). Se desaconseja, pues, el uso de esta fórmula, salvo que resulte imprescindible para evitar ambigüedades en contextos muy técnicos. *Si la palabra que sigue comienza por o, debe escribirse y/u.*
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## Jellby

jealindgar said:


> Acabo de escribir una frase y me he quedado pensando si se podía o no.
> decía algo como espacio libre y/u ocupado
> 
> ¿es posible decir esto o tendría que escribir y/o? También en el caso de que fuera... península e/o isla



Se podría decir, si no fuera imposible que esté libre y ocupado.

En cuanto a "e/o", eso no, porque que la "e" ya no va delante de la "i", sino de la "o", con lo cual se queda como "y".


----------



## jealindgar

Hola,
Casualmente estaba buscando mi pregunta y no la encontraba hasta que hoy entré en este post por casualidad y lo he leído todo hasta ver con sorpresa mi mensaje aquí dentro.
Gracias.

****
Tenemos un foro para sugerencias.
Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## tatis

chics said:


> Mitad y mitad.
> La verdad es que a la típica pregunta del sabor de los helados, una no menos habitual respuesta es "quiero uno con (los) dos sabores ¿es posible?". Ah, si hubieras dicho "caramelos"...
> 
> En conversaciones *nadie* utiliza nunca *y/o*, y tampoco se usa en documentos "normales" escritos.
> Es posible en algunos -no todos- textos especializados que requieren extrema rigurosidad, pero en ellos también verás una palabra repetida en una misma línea, porque no tiene sinónimos, ningún número escrito con letras, verás símbolos, seguramente esquemas, tal vez operadores matemáticos, informáticos o de otro tipo, numerosas palabras que no conocen en la RAE, etc.
> 
> *En el ejemplo de las bromas de Inés, desde luego que es una barbaridad poner y/o.*






Aclaración: La _barbaridad_ es un ejemplo que aparece en el Manual de Ortografía de la RAE para el uso de la barra.


----------



## oa2169

Es correcto el uso de y/o en los escritos?


----------



## rgr

Si, lo es.


----------



## Vampiro

Se usa, pero no, no lo es.
La conjunción "o" no es exclusiva en español, por lo tanto basta con un simple "o" para indicar una alternativa, o la otra, o ambas.
Error muy común, y bastante feo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Qbn

Pero yo creo que si es correcto su uso en los casos en que tienes la opción de elegir una u otra alternativa o todas ellas. Cuando usas "o" implica que tienes que seleccionar una sola opción pero no ambas (o tantas como estén listadas)  a no ser que entre las opciones incluyan o ambas, o todas.


----------



## Pinairun

En el DPD, 


> *3.*_*y/o.* _Hoy es frecuente el empleo conjunto de las conjunciones copulativa y disyuntiva separadas por una barra oblicua, calco del inglés _and/or,_ con la intención de hacer explícita la posibilidad de elegir entre la suma o la alternativa de dos opciones: _Se necesitan traductores de inglés y/o francés_. Se olvida que la conjunción _o_ puede expresar en español ambos valores conjuntamente (→</SPAN> o2, 1).
> 
> Se desaconseja, pues, el uso de esta fórmula, salvo que resulte imprescindible para evitar ambigüedades en contextos muy técnicos. Si la palabra que sigue comienza por _o,_ debe escribirse _y/u_.


----------



## Randolph Carter

Las normas ortográficas de la RAE lo dan por válido, pero es feo, muy feo. El castellano dispone de medios para decir lo mismo limpiamente y sin falsas modernidades:

"Necesitará su documento de identidad y/o pasaporte". Si alguien me habla así, me echaré a reír en su cara.
"Necesitará su documento de identidad, su pasaporte, o ambos". Eso está mejor.

No es tan complicado.


----------



## Qbn

Randolph Carter said:


> Las normas ortográficas de la RAE lo dan por válido, pero es feo, muy feo. El castellano dispone de medios para decir lo mismo limpiamente y sin falsas modernidades:
> 
> "Necesitará su documento de identidad y/o pasaporte". Si alguien me habla así, me echaré a reír en su cara.
> "Necesitará su documento de identidad, su pasaporte, o ambos". Eso está mejor.
> 
> No es tan complicado.


Si, pero como indicas en este ejemplo, o ambos tiene que ser parte de la lista de posibilidades, tiene que ser especificado como una de las opciones. De otro modo, si es "Necesitará su documento de identidad o su pasaporte" yo entendería que necesito solo uno de los dos, no los dos.


----------



## Vampiro

Randolph Carter said:


> Las normas ortográficas de la RAE lo dan por válido, pero es feo, muy feo. El castellano dispone de medios para decir lo mismo limpiamente y sin falsas modernidades:
> 
> "Necesitará su documento de identidad y/o pasaporte". Si alguien me habla así, me echaré a reír en su cara.
> "Necesitará su documento de identidad, su pasaporte, o ambos". Eso está mejor.
> 
> No es tan complicado.


 


Qbn said:


> Si, pero como indicas en este ejemplo, o ambos tiene que ser parte de la lista de posibilidades, tiene que ser especificado como una de las opciones. De otro modo, si es "Necesitará su documento de identidad o su pasaporte" yo entendería que necesito solo uno de los dos, no los dos.


La conjunción "o", incluye la posibilidad de "ambos".
No es necesario por tanto ese horrible "y/o" que suena a chiste.
Leer bien la cita del DPD que puso Pinairun.
Saludos.
_


----------



## pejeman

Qbn said:


> Si, pero como indicas en este ejemplo, o ambos tiene que ser parte de la lista de posibilidades, tiene que ser especificado como una de las opciones. De otro modo, si es "Necesitará su documento de identidad o su pasaporte" yo entendería que necesito solo uno de los dos, no los dos.


 
No hace falta copiar o calcar el inglés.

Si la migra me pide mi documento de identidad *o* mi pasaporte, con que yo le presente *cualquiera de los dos* el asunto está hecho. Pero igual le puedo presentar ambos, si me da la gana, con el mismo efecto.

Si me pide mi documento de identidad *y* mi pasaporte entonces tengo que presentarle ambos, si quiero pasar.

Si me pide pasaporte *y/o* documento, me voy a tener que aguantar la risa, para que no se enoje conmigo y me la haga de tos.


----------



## Vampiro

pejeman said:


> No hace falta copiar o calcar el inglés.
> 
> Si la migra me pide mi documento de identidad *o* mi pasaporte, con que yo le presente *cualquiera de los dos* el asunto está hecho. Pero igual le puedo presentar ambos, si me da la gana, con el mismo efecto.
> 
> Si me pide mi documento de identidad *y* mi pasaporte entonces tengo que presentarle ambos, si quiero pasar.
> 
> Si me pide pasaporte *y/o* documento, me voy a tener que aguantar la risa, para que no se enoje conmigo y me la haga de tos.


Este día hay que anotarlo en el calendario: estamos completamente de acuerdo.
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## pejeman

Vampiro said:


> Este día hay que anotarlo en el calendario: estamos completamente de acuerdo.
> 
> Saludos.
> _


 
Siempre hay una primera vez.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Randolph Carter said:


> Las normas ortográficas de la RAE lo dan por válido, pero es feo, muy feo. El castellano dispone de medios para decir lo mismo limpiamente y sin falsas modernidades:
> 
> "Necesitará su documento de identidad y/o pasaporte". Si alguien me habla así, me echaré a reír en su cara.
> "Necesitará su documento de identidad, su pasaporte, o ambos". Eso está mejor.
> 
> No es tan complicado.


 
Claro, pero dice *en escritos*, (Muy común, en México) no en *habla.*(Todavía peor... de hecho, nunca lo he escuchado... será por eso)

Total, estamos de acuerdo por fin... horrible.


----------



## oa2169

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS.
YO TAMBIEN PIENSO QUE CON SOLO PONER "o" SE ABARCA LA PRIMERA, LA SEGUNDA O AMBAS POSIBILIDADES.


----------



## Dlyons

"*En el DPD: * ... salvo que resulte imprescindible para evitar ambigüedades en contextos muy técnicos."

¿Y qué son esas ambigüedades?   Dado que la conjunción _o_ puede expresar ambos valores conjuntamente, no las veo


----------



## Vampiro

Dlyons said:


> "*En el DPD: *... salvo que resulte imprescindible para evitar ambigüedades en contextos muy técnicos."
> 
> ¿Y qué son esas ambigüedades? Dado que la conjunción _o_ puede expresar ambos valores conjuntamente, no las veo


No existe ambigüedad alguna (y que alguien me de un ejemplo en un contexto “muy técnico”, por favor, para reírme un rato).
Un informe técnico, o lo que sea, se debe redactar sin que se preste a ambigüedades, pero estas no se evitan con un “y/o”, que es la ambigüedad por antonomasia.
Es sólo una manera de la RAE de decir que es incorrecto, pero como se usa, y por si se me escapa algún detalle, mejor dejo la puerta abierta.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Randolph Carter said:


> Las normas ortográficas de la RAE lo dan por válido, pero es feo, muy feo. El castellano dispone de medios para decir lo mismo limpiamente y sin falsas modernidades:
> 
> "Necesitará su documento de identidad y/o pasaporte". Si alguien me habla así, me echaré a reír en su cara.



Debe ser por eso por lo que la mitad del personal no lo ha entendido y se presentan a coger un avión sin ninguno de los dos.


----------



## Qbn

Muy bien, Vampiro. Ya me clavaste los colmillos en la yugular.  De hecho, el uso de y/o es más que generalizado en los Estados Unidos, sobre todo en las agencias del gobierno. Estaba pensando solo en el carácter disyuntivo de "o".


----------



## las cosas facilitas

a ver Vampiro, te voy a pedir un favor: regálame 10 o 20 euros, si eliges ambas me regalas 30, así que esa *o* si es exclusiva jeje...o no?


----------



## oa2169

las cosas facilitas said:


> a ver vampiro, te voy a pedir un favor: Regálame 10 o 20 euros, si eliges ambas me regalas 30, así que esa *o* si es exclusiva jeje...o no?


 

estas equivocadisimo:
Con que te den 20 euros es suficiente porque diez esta contenido en veinte


----------



## Vampiro

oa2169 said:


> estas equivocadisimo:
> Con que te den 20 euros es suficiente porque diez esta contenido en veinte


A buen entendedor...
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Además de las razones ya dadas, como las que ha expuesto Pinairun, las hay de orden práctico para proscribir el uso del y/o. 
En el texto inglés de dos directivas comunitarias aparece el 'and/or'. En el texto español se utilizó la traducción literal 'y/o'; los alemanes interpretaron que el and/or daba libertad de elección y optaron por 'und', y así cada estado de la Unión Europea.
Parece que para los ingleses la cosa esta clara; para los alemanes quiere decir algo diferente o más bien opuesto; para los españoles el 'y/o' es tan ambiguo que  una directiva se ha aplicado 'a la inglesa' y la otra 'a la alemana', y también se ha producido confusión en otros países.   
Total: En la revisión de la directiva se ha suprimido el y/o y se ha definido de otra forma el ámbito de aplicación.
En mi opinión, tal uso de las dos preposiciones no puede ser correcto si puede conducir a esa Torre de Babel. 
Y me pregunto, como otros, en que contexto técnico puede resultar imprescindible utilizar una fórmula ambigua para evitar ambigüedades. 
Es sorprendente y/o alucinante.


----------



## alv

Tenía una duda y, en vez de abrir otro post, he llegado hasta aquí. En mi frase, una persona ha desempeñado, a lo largo de su carrera, una tarea, otra, y las dos al mismo tiempo, dependiendo del caso.

Desde _E.T._ y hasta _La terminal_, se encargaría de supervisar la edición de sonido *y/o *de los efectos de sonido de todos filmes de Spielberg.

Estas es una opción que se me ha ocurrido, pero suena todavía peor:

Desde _E.T._ y hasta _La terminal_, se encargaría de supervisar la edición de sonido, o bien de los efectos de sonido (en alguna ocasión, de ambas cosas a la vez), de todos filmes de Spielberg.

Gracias


----------



## S.V.

Se encarga de la edición o de los efectos, o de ambos.

Pa qué quieres jalarle la pata al gato, como dicen.


----------



## alv

Sí, quizás me haya liado yo solito


----------



## LanguageUser1234

Y si el médico me recomienda que tome "aspirina o paracetamol", ¿debo suponer que puedo tomar los dos a la vez?


----------



## Kerena

LanguageUser, el médico te está brindando una alternativa entre dos analgésicos. Si prefieres, tomas aspirina o sino paracetamol. También podría ser que un día tomaras aspirina y otro paracetamol.


----------



## Doraemon-

El "o" es igual de ambiguo en castellano igual que en inglés. Puede referirse a la disyunción inclusiva (en lógica OR, del inglés) o a la disyunción exclusiva (XOR, uno u otro, pero no los dos). Es decir, en inglés es exactamente igual, "OR" incluye en principio el caso en que se den a la vez las dos alternativas, pero también la pueden entender como exclusiva.
Según el contexto ambos significados del "o" pueden estar claros: "hay 50 muertos o desaparecidos" (los desaparecidos pueden estar muertos; unos y otros no son excluyentes). En otros está claro que son excluyentes: "¿me lo dices o me voy?" (se plantea claramente al interlocutor una disyunción exclusiva, pese a que las opciones no son lógicamente excluyentes).

El DPD es claro:


> o. Conjunción coordinante que tiene valor disyuntivo cuando expresa alternativa entre dos opciones: _¿Prefieres ir al cine o al teatro?_ (...) A menudo la disyuntiva que plantea esta conjunción no es excluyente, sino que expresa conjuntamente adición y alternativa: _En este cajón puedes guardar carpetas o cuadernos_ (es decir, una u otra cosa, o ambas a la vez). En la mayoría de los casos resulta, pues, innecesario hacer explícitos ambos valores mediante la combinación _y/o_



Normalmente es el contexto el que determina si "o" es una disyunción inclusiva o una disyunción exclusiva. En los casos en que sí resulta necesario (los menos, pero que existen) se usa la combinación y/o.

No es ningún anglicismo.


----------



## Señor K

A mí me alcanzaron a pasar un poco de lógica, por lo que tengo clarísimo el tema de la "y", "o" y "o... o...". Y aunque encuentro que el "o" abarca ambas posibilidades, entiendo que a muchos no les suene así...


----------

